
Fallout series giveaway on GOG - rubinelli
http://www.gog.com/promo/fallout_series_giveaway_winter_promo_2013
======
koralatov
Back in the late '90s, the first two _Fallout_ games acted as my gateway drug
to `traditional' RPGs. The lack of classes, SPECIAL's flexibility, and the
sci-fi setting got me over the RPG learning curve, after which I was able to
dive in and enjoy some amazing games. Even today, they may look dated, but
they're still great fun to play.

